# Posting watches.



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

I've only until till recently posted watches by Royal Mail for repair. Usual thing, RMSD, parcel weighed, value of content, pay, get receipt and out, no problems. Today I posted some of the watches for my fundraiser to their new homes, and for the first time was asked if they were quartz watches with batteries, as I wouldn't be allowed to send them if so. Has this always been the case? My wife wrecks watches with ease, so replacements, always come from Amazon, always quartz, and also, always by Royal Mail. How puzzling. :taz:


----------



## ong (Jul 31, 2008)

I thought that batteries in watches were OK to send but not batteries on their own. Happy to stand corrected but may be worth further investigation.


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

This is from RM concerning lithium batteries connected to a device, e.g a watch with a battery installed

" Each package must contain no more than four cells or two batteries installed in equipment. The maximum net quantity of cells or batteries is 5kg per package. Watt-hour rating must not exceed 20Wh per cell or 100Wh per battery. Each cell and battery must be of a type proven to meet the requirements of each test in the UN Manual of Tests and Criteria, Part III, section 38.3. Batteries are subject to these tests irrespective of whether the cells of which they are composed have been so tested.
Cells and batteries must be manufactured under a quality management programme as specified in the International Civil Aviation Organization's Technical Instructions for the Safe Transport of Dangerous Goods by Air. Cells or batteries that are defective for safety reasons, or that have been damaged, are forbidden. Any person preparing or offering cells or batteries with or in equipment for transport must receive adequate instruction on the requirements commensurate with their responsibilities. Cells and batteries must be protected against short circuit.
The equipment containing cells or batteries must be packed in strong rigid packaging and must be secured against movement within the outer packaging and packed to prevent accidental activation. The sender's name and return address must be clearly visible on the outer packaging "

Certainly seems like you are perfectly entitled to ship a quartz watch with battery installed assuming the battery is of a quality to satisfy the safety criteria. Post office staff are generally clueless, so always a good idea to have their restricted items page on your phone to show them. They'll also often try and tell you that you cannot get any compensation on a watch unless it is RMSD due to it being jewelry, yet according to RM it is only jewelry if it is made predominantly or entirely out of precious metals. Clueless or trying to upsell a service, take your pick.


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

Better safe than sorry is their policy it seems. And thats fine as long as it does not cost a fortune.


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

Bizarre. Mind you a local charity shop sells their watches with batteries removed, on health and safety grounds. Apparently to avoid electric shocks, I kid you not.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

:angry: Never been asked about batterieshaveonly had to inform them it was a watch. Lost a tenner once that I tried to send to Poland. No cash allowed, and it was confiscated not returned


----------



## mcb2007 (Dec 12, 2013)

They never used to but the last two I sent they have


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

I feel very strongly about this so much that when asked the battery question I tell them that my package comply,s with RM postal requirements they may have instructions but to me it's a infringement of privacy and have had many y a confrontation with the assistant over this issue.H


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I walk in to my local post office the lady I usually deal with just deals with my post without asking she knows me that well.

Thats why I like dealing with the locals you build a good working relationship.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

My post office have always asked , that's why I get the wife to post them , she is a better liar than me and just says No when asked. I have been tempted out of interest to ask why to find out what they said and what alternative they then offered but thought better of it


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

Been asked the last couple of times and just say they are automatics and no battery inside - which they have been.


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

I think this is all because of the Lithium-Ion batteries that are so widely used in electrical equipment these days that can spontaneously catch fire. Quite apart from the tiny size of watch batteries, I'm not aware that any 'normal' quartz watches using Lithium, but those in 'smartwatches' I believe are Lithium. So, this is all Apple's fault...as usual... I hate Apple. :biggrin:


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

RTM Boy said:


> I think this is all because of the Lithium-Ion batteries that are so widely used in electrical equipment these days that can spontaneously catch fire. Quite apart from the tiny size of watch batteries, I'm not aware that any 'normal' quartz watches using Lithium, but those in 'smartwatches' I believe are Lithium. So, this is all Apple's fault...as usual... I hate Apple. :biggrin:


 Aren't most (good) watch coin cell batteries lithium?


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

i always say its parts for a remote control car :bash:


----------



## RTM Boy (Jun 1, 2011)

hughlle said:


> Aren't most (good) watch coin cell batteries lithium?


 I've never had a quartz that needed a coin battery - they've always been far smaller. Lithium is used for high-drain applications, especially requiring frequent recharging (eg smartphones, laptops, electric cars, etc.). I though watch batteries were mostly Silver Oxide or Alkaline - they're the only types I have ever bought.


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Aren't most (good) watch coin cell batteries lithium?


 Silver Oxide


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Hmm, the watch site I was looking at stocked plenty of lithium renata etc batteries specifically for watches.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Most casios use lithium coin cells g shocks etc


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

hughlle said:


> Hmm, the watch site I was looking at stocked plenty of lithium renata etc batteries specifically for watches.


 http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-RAYOVAC-371-SR920SW-WATCH-BATTERIES-BUY-NOW-FOR-ONLY-1-29/331879136036?_trksid=p2045573.c100506.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20151005190705%26meid%3D98980c2af84a408dae2121f0e215fa39%26pid%3D100506%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1x-All-Sizes-Renata-Watch-Battery-Swiss-Made-Silver-Oxide-Renata-Batteries-Cell-/281942503417?var=&hash=item41a5152ff9:m:mj3EOG6VltAV5fO5l_ZW9LQ


----------



## JimboJames1972 (Jun 3, 2016)

Batteries can be a problem. So can ignorance combined with "artistic" interpretations of postage rules.

I race radio controlled cars that use Lithium Polymer cells. Their chemistry is inherently unstable - overcharge them, over-discharge them, pierce their cases or leave them unattended for too long and they have a nasty habit of turning themselves into fireballs. Ok, so much of this is over-exaggerated in the press, but look in YouTube and see how people convert a little knowledge into practical entertainment...

We are not allowed to post LiPo cells as part of this hobby under any circumstances, we have to use selected couriers. This is because they are "loose" and not installed permanently in our cars.

Lithium cells are also used in mobile phones. However, these are Lithium ion cells, not lithium polymer, and are many, many times more stable. Royal Mail rules state that these types of cell can be sent through the post so long as they are installed in their respective equipment in the way the manufacturer designates. To this end I have posted several mobile phones in the recent past, declared them as such, had a bunch of stickers slapped over the package and it was on its way no problems.

My understanding is that watch cells have no lithium. Therefore they should be safe. I have received several watches in the last few months that are Quartz movements, have batteries installed and have arrived with no stickers on them at all. Mr Postman was happy to walk up my road with them in his bag and without the need for flame retardant clothing, body armour or a chemical warfare suit. I have also posted a couple, likewise no stickers and no problems.

I put the problems down to a lack of "training" of postal staff and their bosses.

J


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

PC-Magician said:


> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2-X-RAYOVAC-371-SR920SW-WATCH-BATTERIES-BUY-NOW-FOR-ONLY-1-29/331879136036?_trksid=p2045573.c100506.m3226&_trkparms=aid%3D555014%26algo%3DPL.DEFAULT%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20151005190705%26meid%3D98980c2af84a408dae2121f0e215fa39%26pid%3D100506%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D1%26
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/1x-All-Sizes-Renata-Watch-Battery-Swiss-Made-Silver-Oxide-Renata-Batteries-Cell-/281942503417?var=&hash=item41a5152ff9:m:mj3EOG6VltAV5fO5l_ZW9LQ


 Indeed, but the site I looked at had a whole heap of lithium watch batteries and seemed to promote those over any other type (even though same price)


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

I've posted loads of quartz watches and have been asked each time if it contains batteries. I've always said yes which just means the post office workers scans a barcode then puts a label on the package to inform people of the battery. Never been refused postage.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Whenever I go into my local post office with a parcel, the guy has started saying "is it a watch?" :laugh:

Never had a problem - How do they think the various watch battery sellers post their items?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

I think it's the lithium batteries that are the problem. The other week, I ordered a couple of boxes of button cells from Cousins (Renata 399s I think) and all was fine until I added in a couple of CR 2016 3v lithium. The automated system immediately took all the RM options away and wanted to send by courier at an extortionate rate. I removed them from the basket and got my 399s delivered cheaply by second class mail as usual a couple of days later by RM. I got the lithiums from Tescos down the road in the end.


----------



## xellos99 (Dec 17, 2015)

In my local area for the last few years all the staff in post offices ask you straight to your face, What is inside the package.

Then they ask if there are batteries if the item is electronic.

It was my understanding that they then either put a sticker on the package declaring the batteries or refuse to ship it if prohibited etc.


----------



## it'salivejim (Jan 19, 2013)

My local-to-work PO got taken over a few months ago and the new people always ask me what's in the box. Sorry mate, that's my business.

I just tell them there are no batteries, liquids or live animals, which seems to do the trick. Seriously though, what I post is private and I don't want to tell you it's a watch because that then means there's a temptation to lift the thing. The less they know the better.

Next time I might tell them it contains dirty knickers I'm sending to perverts and see if they're banned :laugh:


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

In the past I have been shown the list of prohibited items to post and the person asks "Does the parcel contain any of these things?" To which I reply "No" and thats about it. Only once I was asked what was in the parcel and I questioned why, the lady quite embarrassed explained it was because certain items are not allowed to be sent, she never bothered asking again. Only other occasion I can think of was they were trying to be helpful regarding insuring the item that was being sent. Never been asked what kind of watch I am sending (When I told them it was a watch I was sending that I wanted sent insured) Sounds like the person in your post office is similar to the lady I spoke to, well intentioned but perhaps not well informed.


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

I never send anything of any real value by post and only use RMSD if I'm posting, say, one of my own watches for repair. 2nd class recorded is good enough for me and is sometimes just as quick as 1st class. I always mark the envelope "watch parts, no batteries" as 99.9% of the time that's what's in them. I very rarely get asked what's in the package before it's taken off the scales.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

taffyman said:


> I feel very strongly about this so much that when asked the battery question I tell them that my package comply,s with RM postal requirements they may have instructions but to me it's a infringement of privacy and have had many y a confrontation with the assistant over this issue.H


 The same with me, you are not required to tell them what's inside the package, just that it complies with their regulations and that's all my local post office ever get told.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Dibley Post Office on a Saturday. Only one (dozy) person on, and had to spend half an hour queuing behind the car tax and lottery ticket mob to send a parcel.

Then the usual stupid conversation...

"Two mechanical watches, no batteries obviously ."

"No no no no no batteries?"

"That's right, mechanical, tick-tock, remember?"

"No no no no yes, right, no no no no batteries."

:taz:


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

it'salivejim said:


> Next time I might tell them it contains dirty knickers I'm sending to perverts and see if they're banned :laugh:


 I thought about saying it was a "ladies appliance" with the batteries removed, next time. :thumbsup:


----------

